# Pre-fetching package or prefer http



## frankcheong (Jul 15, 2010)

I would like to do a portmaster -a on my system while My site admin have denied my ftp access to the world for security reason. Is there any way I can obtain the full URL of all packages that should be fetched before portmaster can successfully finish?

or is there a way for me to set the priority should goes to http first instead of ftp if they both have http and ftp list of URL?


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 15, 2010)

I solve this by using script, that generated IP addresses of ftp servers used in ports
http://aldis.git.bsdroot.lv/sh-scripts/tree/ftpwlist/ftpwlist.sh

you could modify it to solve your problem,
Or ask admin toporaly allow to access these servers on ftp....

```
table <ports_ftp_ips> persist file "/etc/ports_ftp_ips"
pass on $eif inet proto tcp from $my_ips to <ports_ftp_ips> port { ftp, >1023 } user root keep state
```

to limit access to these servers, onry root can fetch from them....


----------

